# stains on BumGenius!



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

So, I really have liked the BumGenius that I got. However, they are coming out stained (BF poo only even!) Everything else in the wash (prefolds, liners, wipes) is coming out clean. I'm washing per instructions and even doing cold first rinse and extra rinse. Anything I can do? I suppose stains aren't the end of the world....







Thanks!


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

Isn't it weird? Our breastfed poopy stianed ours too.. the stitching and the outer fabric. But then, my baby is on formula for awhile while I do a total elimination diet for milk protein allergy and she has some really runny nasty dark green formula poo that stains everything BAD. So when she went in the bumgenius today, I sprayed it with some bac-out and let it soak for a few hours then did a rinse cycle (front loader) and it came out clean except for the breastmilk poop stains that are still there from last time. So odd.

Amber


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Ours were getting stains from breastpoop too, but the stains disappeared completely when we switched detergent. We are using Natural Value detergent now, we are also getting pretty good results from Sensiclean/Sportwash but it doesn't do quite as good of a job with the stains.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine are too. I'm afraid to switch detergent due to build up potential. I think maybe the suede cloth is not as stain resistent as microfleece on other pocket dipes? I like the fit, but didn't get a bunch since my babe is getting bigger anyways and can wear larges, and cuz I read here that they stain easily. I'd use the sun if I weren't so lazy. Can you use bac-out on pocket diapers every so often without any build up or degradation of the material? I've never even bought it, but I read about it here, as usual.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Just discovered that sunning completely eliminates breastfed poo stains on bumgenius!!! I thought sunning wouldn't work on synthetics and I was totally skeptical that it would work. After washing, I just hung out the wet diaper with the suedecloth facing the sun and within a couple of hours the bright yellow breastfed poo stains were totally gone. I was *shocked*







To more effectively sun the parts by the elastic, I hooked a couple of partially full water bottles to the fold-back tabs to stretch the elastic, and it worked great.


----------

